# In the workplace



## MasonicTexan (Dec 10, 2010)

How does the fraternity affect your workspace?

Does it affect your work relationships with fellow Brothers?

How many Masons do you know of at your place of work?

Have you ever considered more of a new hire because he was a Mason?

How does your company feel about Freemasonry?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 11, 2010)

There are quite a few Brothers in my company. Those of us who have met certainly treat each other with likely more respect than if we did not know we were Brothers. There is a harmony unique to TX between the mainstream and PHA Brethren, we all do not see the 'boundaries" that exist within our fraternity currently. It's wonderful.

As to the hiring of a Brother solely on the basis of being a Brother, I say no. I could care less if the President applied for a position that I was responsible for, if he / they are not qualified to preform their duties then they are not going to be hired. I have been burned too many times in the past by family, and friends that I have vouched for who ultimately turned out to be huge mistakes and ruined relationships. I see Masonic Brothers & Sisters in exactly the same manner. That being said, I certainly would do everything in my power to help a Brother get a job, it just may not be with me.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 11, 2010)

every man that works where i work is a mason.  it does wonders for being able to trust your fellow workers/bosses.  i don't think they will ever hire a non mason again because of trust issues.  you HAVE to be able to trust your employees in the business that i work in (pawn shop)....not only are we all masons, we have a personal history with each other in lodge and really know each other.  i know for a fact that my boss will never try to screw me over and he knows for a fact that i will never steal from him or take advantage of him....and any time i have a problem, need time off, etc..., he is accommodating...when he needs something on a day off or after hours, i'm there....

it is the most comfortable work environment i've ever had anywhere because of that.


----------



## Benton (Dec 11, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> every man that works where i work is a mason.  it does wonders for being able to trust your fellow workers/bosses.  i don't think they will ever hire a non mason again because of trust issues.  you HAVE to be able to trust your employees in the business that i work in (pawn shop)....not only are we all masons, we have a personal history with each other in lodge and really know each other.  i know for a fact that my boss will never try to screw me over and he knows for a fact that i will never steal from him or take advantage of him....and any time i have a problem, need time off, etc..., he is accommodating...when he needs something on a day off or after hours, i'm there....
> 
> it is the most comfortable work environment i've ever had anywhere because of that.



Wow, what a unique work situation! It's wonderful that you enjoy it, as I imagine it's incredibly rare.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 11, 2010)

i would add that the fact that we know each other prior to working with each other is important.  others have said things about being burned for recommending someone just because they are a brother.  we are friends AND brothers before we started working with each other.  i would NOT recommend someone just because they are a brother...i most definitely WOULD recommend a brother that i know as a friend and actually have spent time with enough to be comfortable saying that i trust them unequivocally...


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 19, 2010)

Brothers I'm stoked!  One of my lodges just took an application from a gentleman on my floor at work.  I made him ask twice.  There has also been three or four nibbles in the past several months.  Folks are looking for a baseline in this crazy world.  We truly can pick and choose good men from the masses.  They are there and they are beginning to make their move.


----------



## Casey (Dec 20, 2010)

The speech that is also posted here states that generation X is hungry for masonry. I agree and it is wonderful.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 20, 2010)

The Command Master Cheif is a PHA mason. I considered more of one applicant because he was a mason, but in the end another candidate was selected for the position because a prior military preference was given.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Dec 21, 2010)

When I first moved to Texas, the two managers I communicated with are masons. I inquired about the fraternity and they guided me into petitioning. Until our office was shut down about a year after my arrival, we maintained a great work relationship which I truly miss.


----------



## cambridgemason (Dec 22, 2010)

We had a few years ago four Past Masters in the company.  We only have six employees, very small. One of the partners died a few years ago, but the new partner just became a MM and the three of us did the gates for him on his raising, we are back to four out of six, and ritual sometimes flows in the office.  The owner is a Past High Priest of my Chapter, now I am High Priest, so at work he is my boss, at Chapter now that he is a officer, I am his boss.


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

I am the only one at my place of work.  It sometimes feels very lonesome.


----------



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, Jamesb.  I don't advertise my membership to the boss man.


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

to give you a small indicator on how it is here: (New) COO comes in, sets up office;(open bible on desk) picture of several past presidents playing cards.  I make mention that "Most of those Presidents were masons"  and I then leave the office.  Half hour later he has removed the picture from the wall and set it face in on the floor behind the desk.  He has also made mention that "your soul may be in danger" but has never come right out and blamed Masonry for it.  It's sad.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 28, 2010)

Quite a number of my Masonic Brethren have retired from my work place.  I have a newly made Master Mason near my office, now however, and I know several who are not very active.  I have quite a number of good Christians to work with, however, who make a great work environment and are a great influence for good at work.


----------

